# Jabs teams going door to door in the U.K.?



## chic (Dec 26, 2021)

Is this true? In an effort to vaccinate 5 million Brits, jab teams are going door to door to inoculate them. Can anyone confirm whether this is true or just fabrication by the Daily Mail? It would be interesting to learn more about this from our friends in the U.K.


----------



## win231 (Dec 26, 2021)

_Oh, how I wish they would knock on my door!  _
It would be the most fun I've had all year.
Even more fun than I had with the Jehovah's Witnesses.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 26, 2021)

chic said:


> Is this true? In an effort to vaccinate 5 million Brits, jab teams are going door to door to inoculate them. Can anyone confirm whether this is true or just fabrication by the Daily Mail? It would be interesting to learn more about this from our friends in the U.K.


"It follows reports that door-to-door Covid-19 vaccines may be offered in an effort to reach those yet to have their jabs.

Speaking to _The Independent_, NHS England has since denied there are no plans for such a roll-out to be implemented."

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/covid-lateral-flow-nhs-booster-omicron-latest-b1982526.html?amp


----------



## Jules (Dec 26, 2021)

What is the perceived problem with health officials going door to door to offer vaccinations?  

Nothing is being forced upon anyone.  

It may help those that want it and can’t get out.


----------



## win231 (Dec 26, 2021)

Jules said:


> What is the perceived problem with health officials going door to door to offer vaccinations?
> 
> Nothing is being forced upon anyone.
> 
> It may help those that want it and can’t get out.


_Offering: _ No problem.
_Insisting:_ Big Problem.
_Ridiculing_ those who don't want it (like some fools here):  Even Bigger Problem.


----------



## chic (Dec 26, 2021)

Jules said:


> What is the perceived problem with health officials going door to door to offer vaccinations?
> 
> Nothing is being forced upon anyone.
> 
> It may help those that want it and can’t get out.


We're nearly two years into this now. But this time anyone who wanted the vaccine is vaccinated. Those who are not vaccinated do not want to be so why does the government continually threaten, coerce, cajole, ridicule and other otherwise force their covid agenda on people who have clearly said, "No." By going to their homes, they are disclosing the unvaccinated's personal medical choices in front of their neighbors opening the way for more ostracism.

It's just time to say "enough." We need to learn to live with covid. That's all.


----------



## Jules (Dec 26, 2021)

chic said:


> By going to their homes, they are disclosing the unvaccinated's personal medical choices in front of their neighbors


Or do they knock on every door?


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 26, 2021)

chic said:


> By going to their homes, they are disclosing the unvaccinated's personal medical choices in front of their neighbors


Do they have HIPAA laws there?


----------



## chic (Dec 26, 2021)

Jules said:


> Or do they knock on every door?


No they know who the unvaccinated are so there's a privacy violation as well.


----------



## Jules (Dec 26, 2021)

chic said:


> No they know who the unvaccinated are so there's a privacy violation as well.


The article does not say they only knock on the doors of the unvaccinated.  

If they are knocking on every door, there’s no privacy violation.


----------



## Alice November (Dec 26, 2021)

Here they haven't got any home visits for vaxing as far as I know. 

On December 18, in Paris, they began vaccinating children ages 5 to 12 in spite of nationwide protests against child vaccination in last autumn. 

I wonder if they will make the vax mandatory for attending school next? There will be a lot of French people who will keep their children at home rather than allow them to be vaxed. 

Germans will be even more noncomplying. In Germany fascists decline the vax and have started riots defending their view. There is one party who are 'Green Fascists' who especially won't have anything to do with it. They have a lot of protests in Germany over this. They hated the idea of the 'Vax Passports'. 

Nobody except ourselves and two other people on our street stayed home for the Christmas weekend, so here in my neighborhood anyway, people aren't being much swayed by what the government is telling them to do to keep safe from the Pandemic Sars.


----------



## win231 (Dec 26, 2021)

They're painting lamb's blood on door frames of vaccinated people to indicate protection from Covid.
Also protection from that deadly mist:


----------



## chic (Dec 26, 2021)

Alice November said:


> Here they haven't got any home visits for vaxing as far as I know.
> 
> On December 18, in Paris, they began vaccinating children ages 5 to 12 in spite of nationwide protests against child vaccination in last autumn.
> 
> ...


Yes, I've seen the protests in Germany.


----------



## Alice November (Dec 26, 2021)

win231 said:


> They're painting lamb's blood on door frames of vaccinated people to indicate protection from Covid.
> Also protection from that deadly mist:


I got a notice that that video is not allowed in my country!!! Well, I never!


----------



## Alice November (Dec 26, 2021)

chic said:


> Yes, I've seen the protests in Germany.


I've seen a few here, they march down our street regularly with placards. So far, very peaceful where I live. Not so peaceful in Paris etc. so I have heard in the news.


----------



## win231 (Dec 26, 2021)

Alice November said:


> I got a notice that that video is not allowed in my country!!! Well, I never!


No kidding?  It's from _"The Ten Commandments."    _


----------



## chic (Dec 27, 2021)

Alice November said:


> I've seen a few here, they march down our street regularly with placards. So far, very peaceful where I live. Not so peaceful in Paris etc. so I have heard in the news.


No it's not. The French are fighting back more than anyone in any country I've seen so far.


----------



## chic (Dec 27, 2021)

win231 said:


> No kidding?  It's from _"The Ten Commandments."   _


Copyright infringement probably, win. I can't get some stuff from the BBC for the same reasons.


----------



## Alice November (Dec 27, 2021)

chic said:


> No it's not. The French are fighting back more than anyone in any country I've seen so far.


Yes, most larger cities have groups causing riots, sometimes attacking the police, they want their freedom to choose to vax or not to vax.

My province is one of the least vaxed in the country.

I believe that it's hard to get it here and nobody cares enough to exert themselves. So not really passive, just sort of non-compliant, do what they feel like or not
do anything.

Our numbers of Covid cases have been lower here than the rest of France.
Idk, maybe the weather? Mild, rainy and humid, Atlantic winds I guess.

    🌧 🌧


----------



## Alice November (Dec 27, 2021)

win231 said:


> No kidding?  It's from _"The Ten Commandments."   _


I thought it was from the Torah.
Who knows what the French Gov. thinks about lambs blood on door posts though. The President is Catholic. 

I have a vague feeling it is to do with some so called 'privacy' or copyright issues programed in a few years ago by France. Not sure how that works. I know Morocco has half the internet blocked but when we were there it didn't seem to interfere with our internet use.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 27, 2021)

chic said:


> No they know who the unvaccinated are so there's a privacy violation as well.


How do you know what they know?  Do the neighbors know what they know?  Or even notice or care.  I think this is a big mountain out of a molehill.  I think they are doing a service for those who can't get out to get the vaccinations, and I do not think it is a violation of privacy to knock on someone's door to see if they would like to receive the vaccination.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 27, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Do they have HIPAA laws there?


How does knocking on someone's door disclose anything?  And in what neighborhood do people take such a great interest in who is knocking on whose door?


----------



## Alice November (Dec 27, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> How does knocking on someone's door disclose anything?  And in what neighborhood do people take such a great interest in who is knocking on whose door?


I can hear everything in my building, the windows are single pane, the floors are old wooden ones and the stairs are narrow. Nothing much escapes anyone here.  Just the nature of the place. I know when the brothers upstairs go to their business in the morning, when the old guy gets the ambulance people to take him for his kidney dialysis, whenever someone comes to visit anybody and when the B&B has vacationers. And a lot of other things. When the guy upstairs' kids come to visit, when their cat jumps down from a high place. Even arguments and cooking smells are all just information about my neighbors. The human condition.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 27, 2021)

The tabloid press is too keen on sensationalise rumour and speculation.
I'm not sure about offering jabs, door to door, but other measures are being considered in areas of low vaccine uptake.  These would appear to include, talking to people to address any concerns, offering transport to vaccination centres  and a mobile vaccination centre offering jabs without an appointment.


----------



## chic (Dec 27, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> How do you know what they know?  Do the neighbors know what they know?  Or even notice or care.  I think this is a big mountain out of a molehill.  I think they are doing a service for those who can't get out to get the vaccinations, and I do not think it is a violation of privacy to knock on someone's door to see if they would like to receive the vaccination.


They have a list provided by NHS so they know who to visit to vaccinate and who is already vaccinated.


----------



## Alice November (Dec 27, 2021)

Thats why in most countries you need a number to get jabbed, they can record it along with all your other pertinant info.


----------



## Remy (Dec 27, 2021)

Well if someone doesn't want it, just do like they are Jehovah's Witness and slam the door shut. Not a big deal. 

Disclaimer: My oldest brother is a JW and if this offends anyone, I don't care. He's a jerk.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 27, 2021)

chic said:


> They have a list provided by NHS so they know who to visit to vaccinate and who is already vaccinated.


I still don't see this as a big problem.  Our state DOH has lists of who's been vaccinated and the list is accessible to health care providers, etc.  The feds have lists, too and probably so do the vaccine makers.


----------



## Mike (Dec 29, 2021)

I have not heard that this is happening, but if it is, it would
be a good thing, London is the worst place for numbers of
no-vaccinated, somebody at the door will save a trip out to
get one.

I have a friend in her 90s, who is promised a visit to her home
to get the booster, every week and still nobody comes, she is
seriously disabled and can't get to the Doctor.

As for knowing who is and isn't vaccinated, the NHS knows, if
you are registered!

The person who would knock at the door, would be a member
of the NHS, with all the necessary information in order to know
that they are speaking to the correct person, identity would be
checked, we have no problem with them knowing and it helps
in many cases.

Mike.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 29, 2021)

Jules said:


> What is the perceived problem with health officials going door to door to offer vaccinations?
> 
> Nothing is being forced upon anyone.
> 
> It may help those that want it and can’t get out.


Of course, nothing wrong with that at all.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 29, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> How do you know what they know?  Do the neighbors know what they know?  Or even notice or care.  I think this is a big mountain out of a molehill.  I think they are doing a service for those who can't get out to get the vaccinations, and I do not think it is a violation of privacy to knock on someone's door to see if they would like to receive the vaccination.


I think early on here in the US I heard about some folks who were homebound and couldn't get out to be vaccinated could request a home visit for the vaccine.   My husband and I were saying at the time how nice it would be to have a nurse give us the vaccines in our own driveway outdoors.  Of course we're not homebound, and when we were able to get appointments, we went out and got our vaccines.  We are currently both fully vaccinated and boosted.


----------



## Jeni (Dec 29, 2021)

Alice November said:


> Thats why in most countries you need a number to get jabbed, they can record it along with all your other pertinant info.


not in US people can just go into a pharmacy tell them a made up name and they have no insurance.  
The free shot charges... insurance for the process of giving the shot prices vary widely.....from about $45 to reports of $300
They pass that admin charge to taxpayers if you state no insurance... and just give the shot ....
They all said same thing go in give them whatever name say no insurance and walk out with your shot received....

Even in the beginning when shot program was started with elderly and those at higher risk
There was an article about two ladies found dressed as if elderly and giving false names to get their shot before their age range etc.

The records are not correct in this case how could they be. I know in my area they have ads for people to do data entry on all the backlog of information i guess they just have on paper.

If this was shot was  given strictly by a government identifying  # like a SSN or taxpayer ID # given to people working with visas etc ..... we would have a huge amount of undocumented people who entered country illegally not give shot.


----------



## Jules (Dec 29, 2021)

chic said:


> They have a list provided by NHS so they know who to visit to vaccinate and who is already vaccinated.


Do you have a link to this info?


----------



## charry (Dec 29, 2021)

win231 said:


> _Oh, how I wish they would knock on my door!  _
> It would be the most fun I've had all year.
> Even more fun than I had with the Jehovah's Witnesses.


...Win.....not heard of this....but , they don’t/want to come knocking at my;door I can assure you ......!!!.....load of hypocrites..........I  think the JW ,will be more accepted than the covid army


----------



## charry (Dec 29, 2021)

I can’t believe you guys know more than us in the UK ....not heard of this at all !!


----------



## Pepper (Dec 29, 2021)

Jules said:


> Do you have a link to this info?


No more links necessary.  Make stuff up & believe it.  That's good enough.


----------



## Mike (Dec 29, 2021)

I don't have any links, we have phone numbers to call certain
departments in the NHS, they ask for name date of birth and
the Doctor's Surgery, a few days later a letter arrives with a
paper listing the vaccines already received.

When I said that if a person, was calling, which we don't know
about, they would have the information, with them, if it were
true.

They would need to know who was getting the jab for the records.

Mike.


----------

